# John Deere 1032



## JD 1032 MO (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone
I bought a John Deere 1032 and I'm looking to repair and recondition it for the winter that will soon be apon us. I know it needs auger drive belts, I replaced oil and plug. The machine was mostly unused looks like it just sat, I cleaned it and she runs like a top. I would like to see if anyone has a repair/parts manual for it so I know general maintance, things I should check and parts I will need, if anyone has one please let me know.
Thank you.
Mark


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mark, welcome to *SBF!!* you will need to post the serial number for your machine, JD had several companies produce snowblowers for them


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I just sold one of those. It's a beast. There is a grease fitting up inside that you need to grease. JTclays is the guy you want to ask. He seems to know quite a bit about them and Ray as well. They'll probably be along in a bit to point you in the right direction.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello mark, welcome to *SBF!!* you will need to post the serial number for your machine, JD had several companies produce snowblowers for them


I believe the 1032 is Ariens or possibly a Frontier blower. Murray didn't make a 1032 for J.D. at least I don't _think_ they did.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mark, I just bought a 826 a month ago and am pretty much 'done' going through it. I changed oil in it tonight, added new fuel line and filter, will get it finished up tomorrow night hopefully. I am assuming your 1032 will be alot like my 826 just bigger and more power (trust me I'd love a 1032 being the big boy, but so far enjoy the 826). 

Here is the link I've been adding to/asking question with the help from members: http://http://www.snowblowerforum.c...41-1980-john-deere-826-general-questions.html

Read through it, should help. I forgot to add pics towards the end when I greased it and lubed things, and replaced the wheel bushing, took differential apart and cleaned/added new grease, then added new roller chain. 

Mine is a 1983 btw - what year is yours?


----------



## JD 1032 MO (Dec 15, 2014)

The number on the back of the frame is PO32J 120009 M
I bought it at an auction for $145. thought I couldn't go wrong because it looked hardly used, electric start (which is new to me because I have always had the pull starts and would be dead before it would start), it even had the snow blower cab on it. Well I want to get it fixed properly before running long. I did see there was a few grease points which I will hit. Thank you for all the information.
Mark


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 49 page operator's manual for a 1986 JD 1026 that includes some information on how to change the belts, adjust the friction wheel etc...which probably would be similar to your model. I'll just need some time to scan it. If interested let me know. These are well built machines.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

JD 1032 MO said:


> The number on the back of the frame is PO32J 120009 M
> I bought it at an auction for $145. thought I couldn't go wrong because it looked hardly used, electric start (which is new to me because I have always had the pull starts and would be dead before it would start), it even had the snow blower cab on it. Well I want to get it fixed properly before running long. I did see there was a few grease points which I will hit. Thank you for all the information.
> Mark


Mark, do a search on the internet. But for the 826 I found the Tech Manual online and printed it out, it's pretty detailed. Right down to taking the engine apart. PM me if not and I will try to find it for you.


----------



## JD 1032 MO (Dec 15, 2014)

I have looked online and found a few things but not very detailed, maybe I will look up other models and get something better. I ordered belts yesterday and should get early next week so I can get the auger to work better. I would just hate to get out in the snow and have a problem so I want to go over it well. Thank you for all your help. Mark


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this Deere manual online quite awhile ago. It is 33 meg in size and can take some time to download. I hope this helps.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf

Sorry, welcome to the forum JD 1032.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

JD 1032 MO said:


> I have looked online and found a few things but not very detailed, maybe I will look up other models and get something better. I ordered belts yesterday and should get early next week so I can get the auger to work better. I would just hate to get out in the snow and have a problem so I want to go over it well. Thank you for all your help. Mark


PM me your email address. I think I have it at home and can email it to you if the file isn't to big! Thanks


----------



## JD 1032 MO (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for your help I hope to get the belts changed this weekend and dont want to get in it and be surprised. Happy New Year!!! Mark


----------



## JD 1032 MO (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s...1234-01740.pdf

If it is different than this off the internet I would love a copy. Thank you all this information this all helps when diving into the unknown. Mark


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

JD 1032 MO said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s...1234-01740.pdf
> 
> If it is different than this off the internet I would love a copy. Thank you all this information this all helps when diving into the unknown. Mark


The link doesn't open, but seems I found mine on a drop box account, so I'm thinking you have the right one! Or close enough it gets you where you need too.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

badger08 said:


> The link doesn't open, but seems I found mine on a drop box account, so I'm thinking you have the right one! Or close enough it gets you where you need too.


This is the dropbox link that I have. It is 33 meg in size and can take a while to download. I hope this helps.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi, I just picked up a JD1032 with serial number M01032X555682. Can you help me identify any information about it? Like others here, looking for service and user manuals. Thank you!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

John Deere never had any good service manuals for their snowblowers, they did have parts listings. You might be able to find an aftermarket manual though. They used an engine manual for the engine, and the rest of it was basically done with looking at the owners manual or parts listings because J.D. didn't make their own blowers, they were made by outside companies with the J.D. name on them. They had too many different companies making them so they would have had too many different service manuals, so they decided not to produce the books, just the parts books, and most everything was on their computers at the dealerships so they didn't have to take up space with the books.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

I disagree ST1100A, if he has a snowblower from the 80's it's John Deere built, right in Wisconsin. My 1983 826 was built there. John Deere built their own until the mid/late 90's I believe. But if it's an older one yes they made a service manual and a good one at that, I clicked the link above and it still works, and that will tell you everything one should need to do anything to them. I have it printed out and used it quite a bit when going over mine.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

badger08 said:


> I disagree ST1100A, if he has a snowblower from the 80's it's John Deere built, right in Wisconsin. My 1983 826 was built there. John Deere built their own until the mid/late 90's I believe. But if it's an older one yes they made a service manual and a good one at that, I clicked the link above and it still works, and that will tell you everything one should need to do anything to them. I have it printed out and used it quite a bit when going over mine.


That sounds like an Areins built in Brillion Wisconsin. They kept changing manufacturers. The dealership I was at did not have manuals available for them in the 90's early 2000's, that is what we went by.
If you found a site to get the manuals I will have to check it out, thats good that you found them. We were a "5 Star" dealership and could not get the manuals.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you ST1100A. I tried the link while at work, and it didn't work, but it works now that I am home.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will check when I get home, but pretty sure the tag on the 826 says it was made in Horicon, WI - and the Operators Manual says 'Horicon Works' right on it - same place they make lawnmowers today.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I believe 1989/1990 was the last year that JD made their own walk behinds.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I was surprised when I worked at a "5 Star Dealership" and we didn't have the repair manuals. I wanted a "Book" in front of me, but they didn't have them available. Everything was on the computer and we had to print it out page by page. The manuals we had access to were not very well written at all, and that was from John Deere. I talked to the service rep about it and he told me that they weren't worried about it because they did not make them, so they weren't really worried about supporting them, I was shocked to hear that.
He told me that the only thing they could get from the manufacturer of their snowblowers was not much at all in the line of service literature, just parts and owners manuals, then he told me that they are probably going to be doing away with their walk behind snowblower line because they didn't make enough money on that division and all the problems they were having with them by being made by an outside company.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

badger08 said:


> I will check when I get home, but pretty sure the tag on the 826 says it was made in Horicon, WI - and the Operators Manual says 'Horicon Works' right on it - same place they make lawnmowers today.


They had a lot of different manufacturing facilities, and they partnered with a lot of other subcontractor companies. I know sometimes you can download some of the info, manuals like service and owners, plus parts breakdowns and listings with part numbers from one of their websites. But it is a tricky website to navigate sometimes, and a lot of things you needed an account with them to look at. I have an account with them so I can see a lot of things on that particular site of John Deere, but I don't look at it that often lately. I could also get prices off the site because it was also tied in with my local dealer as my parts supplier, so I could order the parts online and they would automatically go to my Authorized dealer that I had set on my account with the main John Deere company site, it was not a dealer site, it was right through John Deere Corp itself.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I believe 1989/1990 was the last year that JD made their own walk behinds.


It might be 2002 as the last year:

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/search/type/model/term/walk behind snow blower


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Naah. Anything after the late 80s was not built by JD.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

Trying to clarify some things. 

MPLIEB - Post a picture of your snowblower, that will help identify it. Also if yours is made pre-John Deere switchover to other companies making their snowblowers and John Deere rebranding them, yes you will have support manuals available and good parts availability. 

GoBlowSnow - is correct, that is when John Deere quit making them 'in-house'. After that John Deere sold 'John Deere' snowblowers but other companies made them for them, not John Deere themselves. 

ST100A - You never say what year you worked at your '5 star dealership'? If it was in the 90's it all sounds correct, your service manager was right in saying they weren't John Deere made and with different vendors it probably wasn't as convenient to get good literature on such things. 

When I went through my John Deere 826 snowblower I was pleasantly surprised when I ordered parts the dealer still had many parts actually in stock. I'd have them the same day, as a friend who works at the dealer just brings them home for me. What they didn't have in stock was easily had on a stock order and there in a few days, no issues there. 

Same thing with the John Deere 14SE push mower I just picked up, early 90's vintage. The dealer actually had an operators manual for it in their pile of manuals, and I ordered a 700 page service manual for it as well. What I'm getting at is if John Deere made it, they supported it, at least that's what I've encountered. Growing up on a farm with tractors from the 50's up to tractors from 2014, and implements, and various other things, Deere was pretty good about documenting and support, and parts availability. 

MPLIEB - your 2002 ending year for John Deere snowblowers is in align with when they stopped selling them. That's what my now since retired parts guy said, that's when they stopped selling rebranded non John Deere made blowers.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Badger, that was back in the mid 90's up to around late '06. Yes John Deere was excellent for parts availability. If we didn't have it in stock and ordered it early that day, sometimes we had it by the end of the day or at the latest, the next day.
That dealership opened up back in the 50's or early 60's, and they were farmers. 
I remember that they didn't have any new snowblowers on the showroom floor the past decade. I thought that was odd, then the owner told me they stopped making and carrying them.
They had some of the books for the old Deere's, but the newer ones is where we had the problems with. Newer meaning like the 90's models on up. The literature we could get for those was not good.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> Hi Badger, that was back in the mid 90's up to around late '06. Yes John Deere was excellent for parts availability. If we didn't have it in stock and ordered it early that day, sometimes we had it by the end of the day or at the latest, the next day.
> That dealership opened up back in the 50's or early 60's, and they were farmers.
> I remember that they didn't have any new snowblowers on the showroom floor the past decade. I thought that was odd, then the owner told me they stopped making and carrying them.
> They had some of the books for the old Deere's, but the newer ones is where we had the problems with. Newer meaning like the 90's models on up. The literature we could get for those was not good.



Here are some pics. I think this was manufactured in 1987.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

ST1100A - Thanks for clarifying. I honestly wouldn't own a 1990 on John Deere Snowblower. One could figure out where to get parts and with the internet should be easier, but still, I just like looking up the parts right in one spot and from there crossing them if I need or if I think the dealership has a good price on it just ordering it and knowing I will have it very soon. 


It would be hard as a dealer to know the snowblowers weren't true John Deere built machines and sell them. I wonder if they had the option to not sell them or if they had to carry them. Some of the stuff now you hear about on a bigger scale of what they must/required seems a bit much. 



After owning mine, and having 4 more in the back shed, I don't think I'll be owning a newer one in my lifetime!


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

mplieb said:


> Here are some pics. I think this was manufactured in 1987.



Nice machine! It's newer then mine, so your year sounds correct. Enjoy that, always wanted a 1032, but would make my garage space tight!


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

mplieb said:


> Here are some pics. I think this was manufactured in 1987.



Nice machine! Enjoy it, always wanted a 1032 but it would make my garage space tight


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

mplieb said:


> Here are some pics. I think this was manufactured in 1987.


 Looks about right, 86/87ish. I think prior to 84 had a different style muffler.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

badger08 said:


> Nice machine! Enjoy it, always wanted a 1032 but it would make my garage space tight


Thanks. It needs some work, but seems like a great machine.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

badger08 said:


> ST1100A - Thanks for clarifying. I honestly wouldn't own a 1990 on John Deere Snowblower. One could figure out where to get parts and with the internet should be easier, but still, I just like looking up the parts right in one spot and from there crossing them if I need or if I think the dealership has a good price on it just ordering it and knowing I will have it very soon.
> 
> 
> It would be hard as a dealer to know the snowblowers weren't true John Deere built machines and sell them. I wonder if they had the option to not sell them or if they had to carry them. Some of the stuff now you hear about on a bigger scale of what they must/required seems a bit much.
> ...


 You're Welcome Badger, I remember we had a lot of commercial and School District customers that had used the Deere's for years and those things were beat, worn out, used and abused to death. They started to junk them all and replace them with Simplicity and Honda. You could tell the School Districts with the money all bought the Honda's. Of course our school taxes went up from that, and their Simplicity's seem to be holding up O.K. for them, except for replacing the rubber friction discs frequently on some of the models that used them, but they are used pretty hard. 
The guys that used the Honda's absolutely loved them and didn't want anything else because they were so reliable and easy operating, they just couldn't kill them. I know they kept the Honda's the longest, they would replace the Deere's every couple of years, and their Simplicity's are going on ten years now. And now they can't get the Deere's anymore, but they seem pretty happy with the Simplicity and Honda, some of their Honda's are 15 years old and older, some newer, depending on how much of the taxpayers money they want to spend.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone familiar with the construction of the safety switch levers? The left side is spring loaded, the right side is missing at least a spring. The only thing there is a black wire with a round terminal on it. Can't really find anything in the manual, and the levers don't seem to be designed to be removed. Is there actually a switch there or something else?


----------

